# HGH pharm grade --- 50% OFF----Give Review in return



## Giant Lab (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello AnaSCI bros, 

In order to get more reviews about our products quality ,We offer HGH pharm grade at half price.

Requirements:
-You need to do GH level and IGF level tests
- Half price no more than 3 kits

Please leave your message under this thread or email me if you are interested in doing this.

Order email: [email protected]

Cheers!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## odin (Nov 29, 2018)

Great offer for guys who can get tested.


----------



## Giant Lab (Dec 3, 2018)

odin said:


> Great offer for guys who can get tested.




Some brothers have sent me emails. I have sent many kits. Let's see what happens.


----------



## M3rlin117 (Mar 1, 2019)

Great deal!


----------

